# Putin a Mason?



## Blake Bowden (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha

[ame="http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3931"]Vladimir Putin is a MASON!!! - David Icke's Official Forums[/ame]


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 14, 2009)

Well just as some sites jump on the Obama-Mason band wagon I assume that they can jump on this one too.

Personally I'll believe it when I see it. My regular source for famous Freemasons is undecided on Putin & Obama both.

http://www.masonicinfo.com/famous1.htm#G


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't heard that one yet.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 15, 2009)

hadn't heard either one of them being a Mason....


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 16, 2009)

maybe he became one during his days in the KGB?? Because you know we are all about overthrowing governments


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 16, 2009)

scotty32Âº said:


> maybe he became one during his days in the kgb?? Because you know we are all about overthrowing governments



shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## jwardl (Mar 17, 2009)

Well if David Icke said it -- it HAS to be true!


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Well just as some sites jump on the Obama-Mason band wagon I assume that they can jump on this one too.



I had a lodge officer tell me Obama was a mason.  His only proof was a lodge hosting an inaugural ball. 

Shady "conspiracy" websites claim masonic symbolism in his campaign logo.  The agency that designed the logo is VSA Partners and the creator is Sol Sender.  What a spoof.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Blake Bowden said:


> Haha
> 
> [ame="[url]http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3931[/url]"]Vladimir Putin is a MASON!!! - David Icke's Official Forums[/ame]


 You did NOT just quote David Icke to me


----------



## BroBook (Jul 9, 2014)

"The Biggest Lie"


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 2, 2014)

David Ickes...who would have thought a man could make a career out of convincing people a race of lizard people rule the world?


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 2, 2014)

Check his dues card...   ;-)


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 2, 2014)

Many have received the Degrees.  Are they all Masons?


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 4, 2014)

David Icke seems to know FAR too much, doesn't he?

I wonder which Lodge he is a member of?


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 5, 2014)

He certainly qualifies as a Ruffian.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2014)

Scotty32 said:


> maybe he became one during his days in the KGB?? Because you know we are all about overthrowing governments


Good One.


----------

